# Looking for New Avant Garde Metal



## Heisenberg (May 25, 2011)

So i've been to a good many sites and searched for "bands like bungle" ect. and over the years found some good stuff. Now I want more!

What I found and liked:

Bungle --> peeping tom --> ect (Mike Patton projects)
DFD --> Polkadot Cadaver --> ect (Todds projects)
Tub Ring
Mindless Self Indulgence/The Left Rights
Nuclear Rabbit
Dillinger Escape Plan
Circus of Dead Squirrels (industrial)
Violent Work of Art (industrial)
Pigface (honorable mention)

So you see I like music that incorporates many types of genres and instruments, with strong metal overtones.

One's I didn't care for:

Daiquiri
Buckethead
Goon Moon
Sleepytime Gorilla Museum
Unexpect



Open to suggestions. Please keep your suggestions to Avant Garde Metal or heavy industrial or similar. Please tell me why you like them.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 26, 2011)

'The Algorithm' was an excellent suggestion that has apparently been withdrawn. (post deleted)

Reminds me of infected mushroom with even more diversity and a bit more discord. But over all great find!


----------



## Heisenberg (May 30, 2011)

For those concerned

Ventana = Mushroomhead + Circus of dead squirrels 
I set my friends on fire = Avant Garde Screamo


----------



## The Ruiner (Jun 4, 2011)

I listen to a lot of Dysrhythmia (fucking amazing), Dillinger Escape Plan (actually did a 4 song ep with Patton), Spylacopa (my current listen). 

There is a bunch of bad ass music out there, so many of the best never get a chance to get noticed by more than handfuls.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Ruiner. I checked these out last week but forgot to say thanks. Spylacopa reminds me a lot of dillinger.


----------



## markus05 (Jun 14, 2011)

Diablo Swing Orchestra, a blend of countless styles that still makes some sense(for a prog/avant-garde fan at least).

I'd start with The Butcher's Ballroom, I didn't like the other one.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 14, 2011)

markus05 said:


> Diablo Swing Orchestra, a blend of countless styles that still makes some sense(for a prog/avant-garde fan at least).
> 
> I'd start with The Butcher's Ballroom, I didn't like the other one.



Thanks Marcus. Indeed I should have included Diablo Swing Orchestra in my list as I already have them and didn't care for them. I like the music but the singing seems silly and nothing really stood out. But I listened to the second release, i'll give butchers ballroom a try.


----------



## euthanatos93420 (Jun 14, 2011)

Therion, Savatage, & KMFDM definately should be your flavor of popsicle. Later therion is better, Vovin & Lemuria are easily the best (Crowning of Atlantis coming in on the tails of Lemuria, as it were...). It's Orchestral heavy metal viking rockers with a choir chanting about old occult epics from around the world. Likewise, Savatage has matured with their music out of fantasy/occult rock into poetic abstraction over the psychotic reaction the human mind suffers upon exposure to the truth of life, nature and the universe (Poets & Madmen), be sure to read the excerpt, it's a concept album. A concept which is of particular interest to anyone interested in the true nature of the progress of media and the people that dedicate their lives to the revelation. Beyond their soul fucking lyrics are some of the greatest rock epics ever played with classic ballads in creative new forms. KMFDM is an Industrial Revolutionary theme track. Sascha K is brilliant.

Maybe try Bella Morte. Some of their more recent work is a bit heavier as the band has grown but it its still cheesy keyboard goth. The lyrics on some of their older stuff is really cryptic like Sinead Lohan or Depeche Mode. Layered with fucktons of fuck with your head and thats the kind of shit _I_ dig.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow thanks for the suggestions and explanations! I will give a listen to all you mentioned. KMFDM is a staple of industrial of course, but I haven't found their sound to be interesting in a long time. I am a fan of the mid 90's releases. I need to check out their latest albums but they just seem to be redundant. Hau ruck is really the last one I have heard. I miss the mid 90's industrial sound. Die Krupps, Skatenigs, Skrew and Bile are all bands I wish could have stuck around and developed their sound further. I actually hear a bit of bile when listening to Circus of dead squirrels.

I am not usually a fan of the viking metal sound, but you have inspired me to explore it further. I will also check out savatage for sure, and that's one I would have never thought of these days.


----------



## euthanatos93420 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah if you think of shit like nightwish when I say 'viking metal' forget it. None of that new-age hippie witch bullshit. These guys are hardcore with their religio-occult references that are a dramatic portrayal that you can take away what you will from it. Everything KMFDM produces is genius but they did produce some of their most amazing shit in the 90's. It does make you a bit nostalgic but you have to give Sascha K respect for growing as an artist or whatever, and it's still epic shit.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 14, 2011)

markus05 said:


> Diablo Swing Orchestra, a blend of countless styles that still makes some sense(for a prog/avant-garde fan at least).
> 
> I'd start with The Butcher's Ballroom, I didn't like the other one.


Listening to butchers ballroom now, it does indeed have more appeal than the second release. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 15, 2011)

euthanatos93420 said:


> Yeah if you think of shit like nightwish when I say 'viking metal' forget it. None of that new-age hippie witch bullshit. These guys are hardcore with their religio-occult references that are a dramatic portrayal that you can take away what you will from it. Everything KMFDM produces is genius but they did produce some of their most amazing shit in the 90's. It does make you a bit nostalgic but you have to give Sascha K respect for growing as an artist or whatever, and it's still epic shit.


I gave a listen to Savatage P&M last night. I enjoyed it and it left me wanting to both hear the album again and explore others, but I see it being something I have to be in the mood for. Don't think it will make it to my everyday playlist. Checked out a little Therion and it's def complicated and something I will explore further.

For good measure I got the latest KMFDM release (WTF) and played it through once. Some of the songs sound down right pop, while most of them sound like typical KMFDM. Of course, 'typical KMFDM' entails masterful arrangement and superb production, so that's not a bad thing. I am far more politically aware (and frustrated) than I was as a teen, but despite that, nothing stood out. Maybe I just outgrew the sound.

In any case I spent the evening doing something I love, checking out new music. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 28, 2011)

New Tub Ring release, quite awesome.

http://tubring.bandcamp.com/album/secret-handshakes?permalink <-- streaming CD

You know a cd is good when you get to the last track and immediately want to start the first one again.


----------



## The Ruiner (Jul 3, 2011)

H-Man,

Krallice,
Young Widows (new album, and Old Wounds)
Made out of Babies
Burnt By the Sun (Heart of Darkness - "There will be blood"
Gorguts (new track on youtube)
Khanate (Things Viral)
Candiria 
Secret Chiefs 3
Withered


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;FoOUjDvY5Ls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoOUjDvY5Ls[/video]

[video=youtube;G28QuDbUc0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G28QuDbUc0g[/video]

[video=youtube;cVxRsCGczME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVxRsCGczME[/video]

[video=youtube;XkY-18S7fe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkY-18S7fe0[/video]

[video=youtube;cMlX3aNzKnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMlX3aNzKnI[/video]


----------

